# Warm-up, then snow for Mid-Atlantic



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

From the weather site that I regularly monitor, it looks like we have a brief warm-up with Hi temps maybe hitting 60 around the 7th-9th, then a big pattern change. Cold air comes back in around the 11th with a stormy set-up for the East Coast and Mid-Atlantic. Right now, although it can certainly change, models are showing a storm around the 12th, and another around the 15th. Hopefully this will pan out for everyone.
Happy Plowing.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know where you got your info, but The Mad Man on accu weather is sniffing out a potential big storm for around the 15th The Nao is going negative at that time also which is a good dsign.

Mak.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah look for a thaw....then old man winter coming back around the 15th!:bluebounc


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

tls22;474995 said:


> Yeah look for a thaw....then old man winter coming back around the 15th!:bluebounc


hopefully, looks like some actual real cold weather is coming in... hopefully with the next 2 weeks it actually becomes winter and we can start working


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

looking forward to some melting for more room to pile!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hope its true.... my plow is in the shop getting some service done to it, i need to make up for the unexpected bill


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm trying not to get my hopes up but henry normally dead on with his forecasting esp long range


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

HENRY BETTER BE RIGHT OR IM GOIN LOOKING FOR HIS AZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*snow*

I agree


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Hopefully it gets us in NJ


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Supper Grassy;475592 said:


> Hopefully it gets us in NJ


IM PRAYING WE ALL GET IT I THINK MD,DE,NJ,PA AND PARTS OF NY ARE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT:crying::crying:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

nickplowing1972;475598 said:


> IM PRAYING WE ALL GET IT I THINK MD,DE,NJ,PA AND PARTS OF NY ARE ALL IN THE SAME BOAT:crying::crying:


just think last year it took to jan / feb to get going tho making for a short season


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, be careful... I hear Henry is a Baaad Dude....


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

FordFisherman;475680 said:


> Hey, be careful... I hear Henry is a Baaad Dude....


I thought he was the "mad man" not a bad dude. lol

I too saw what he had posted. I think the cold snap is only going to last a few days.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

FordFisherman;475680 said:


> Hey, be careful... I hear Henry is a Baaad Dude....


IM 6,5 365 SO IF HE CAN KICK MY AZZZZZZ HE IS A BAD DUDE LOL


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya but. Nick maybe the mad man is as big as you? lol


Mak


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I like Henrys forecasts but watching his videos he is not nealry 6'5 or 365.........maybe he's a blackbelt or something though.......


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

AS LONG IT SNOWS HENRY IS SAFE WITH ME :angry:


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Dose anyone remember when the last huge northeaster hit all the major cities along the east coast. I don't remember any the last two years.

Mak


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

makplow;476557 said:


> Dose anyone remember when the last huge northeaster hit all the major cities along the east coast. I don't remember any the last two years.
> 
> Mak


i wanna say it was feb. of 2006...i know in jersey we got around 12-16 cuz i was down in FL and the guys i work with were calling and i was laughing at them


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

makplow;476557 said:


> Dose anyone remember when the last huge northeaster hit all the major cities along the east coast. I don't remember any the last two years.
> 
> Mak


Feb 12-13 2006 we got 20" in CT


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Warm Good ??*

The way i look at it, all my snow piles will get smaller before the next storm comes in:salute:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i look at it this way when was the last major storm 93 and the one before that 78 u see the pattern every 15 years there a big event that lasts for days 08 were due. 78 was a 4 day event 93 lasted 2 days if i 'm right.....


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok, maybe I'm an idiot, but who's Henry?

Chris


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

No you are not an Idiot. Here is a link to him

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

there was a few day period where we got a couple of feet here 3 years ago. my folks had left for florida to visit some relatives and i got stuck plowing their driveway. that was not fun at all. however now i plow it every storm. anyway that was quite a bit of snow for that period of time.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well hopefully you are right about that. I have heard similar things but I do not like these warm ups. Hopefully we can keep this storm weather throughout the winter season. We will see.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, we are certainly seeing the warm-up, lets just hope the snow comes now. However, the weather prediction models on their last 2 runs have lost the snow for the 15th, but seems to be showing increasing signs of a potentially large snow around the 20th.
Lets all keep our hopes up!


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's to hing for the 20th....


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Plow is in for service thank god it hasnt snowed lol i have had a few sanding jobs but nothing to make money on but o well looking like a cluster of a storm for next monday. But i am not getting my hopes up for this one. Last time they said we were suppose to get 2-4 inches and all we got was RAIN. When I see at least 2 inches of snow when i wake up then i know its time to go but until then i am not doing nothing execpt spending time with the old lady and the baby. Is everyone else having this issue? Or is it just me?


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

HIgh of 62 in the Boston area tomorrow. What is that?


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

*******...you havent plowed at all yet this winter ???, where in CT are you

we've gotten nearly 30 inches up in the corner where i am already


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Wing im down here in SE CT and we have ad 2 plowing events and thats it. But nothing big you guys keep getting it lol. Send me a few loads to give me cover on the driveways lol


----------

